# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel problems anyone?

## Anneke Barnard

I have successfully upgraded to Version 18 on Pastel Accounting

Bought the new package and installed etc.   Now i have run into a Network mapping problem which i just can't seem to get to figure out and boy oh boy
it appears as if Pastel is now non-existent.   I have been trying to phone them since this morning,  to no avail. 

Anyone here who would be willing and able to help me out? 

We are only three users. So after the installation on my pc, which is also the server, i wanted to go and add the programme to the other 2 computers. 

I just can't seem to get it done. 

I have tried the instructions from the Pastel online help but no success and i can't get hold of Pastel. 

I will be very thankful if someone here could help as the other two people are waiting to get to back to work.

----------


## Mike C

Hi Anneke,

At what point in the procedure do you get stuck?  I take it that it installed alright on your computer and that everything is working fine.

Has it installed on the other computers?  Are there any error messages?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Anneke,

Pastel, as well as myself, has been bombarded all day by queries relating to the VAT increase!

If you are free now, I can assist you. Send me an email or private message.

----------


## Anneke Barnard

Good Morning, Mike C, 

I have only seen the reply now.  Looks like our mails were a little slow.  

Everything went well with the installation and the conversion of the data.  However, i can't seem to get it installed onto the other two computers.

----------


## ITS

Installed Pastel Version 18.  Of the 3 Workstations I can only get 1 to work.  Seems to be a networking problem but the IT Guy coudn't fix it.

----------


## Ilze Eva

HI All
How do I Update an older version of  Pastel Xpress (11)'s VAT to 15%. Any pointers and/or where I can find tutorials?
And What other programs are in line with Pastel's function? (Preferably more user Friendly ones please)
What is the going rate for an upgrade package?

Thank you for your advice in advance

----------


## ITS

Hi Ilze
I would suggest you have a look at the Sage Pastel website for upgrade options and find a dealer for prices.
I think Quickbooks is an alternative, people seem to either love it or hate it.

----------


## Lizellej

Hi I have update dto the new version 17.1.5 for the VAT update. I can not upgrade to Version 18 since all my clients are still working on Version 17

All done and dusted and now my bank manager is not working. Could someone kindly assist?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi I have update dto the new version 17.1.5 for the VAT update. I can not upgrade to Version 18 since all my clients are still working on Version 17
> 
> All done and dusted and now my bank manager is not working. Could someone kindly assist?


This is a known issue for V14, V17 and V18 after installing the VAT Update.

The workaround that I have used is to uninstall any previous versions of Pastel on your computer, and then to reinstall V17.

----------


## Bradcher

> I have successfully upgraded to Version 18 on Pastel Accounting
> 
> Bought the new package and installed etc.   Now i have run into a Network mapping problem which i just can't seem to get to figure out and boy oh boy
> it appears as if Pastel is now non-existent.   I have been trying to phone them since this morning,  to no avail. 
> 
> Anyone here who would be willing and able to help me out? 
> 
> We are only three users. So after the installation on my pc, which is also the server, i wanted to go and add the programme to the other 2 computers. 
> 
> ...


Hi Anneke,
I just googled Pastel Fixes and found this Forum. Did you get your problem solved , we have exactly the same issues, we managed to download on all the PC's but Pastel is so IN-OFFICIANT now, and Sage just dont have any interest in helping us, I don't think they can fix the issue

----------


## Ngeno

Hi,
I would like help with the tax type report. when I  try to view it, its just showing dates  but no descriptions or amounts.

Your assistance with be highly appreciated .

----------


## dellatjie

> Hi,
> I would like help with the tax type report. when I  try to view it, its just showing dates  but no descriptions or amounts.
> 
> Your assistance with be highly appreciated .


Hi there,

Did you manage?

----------


## Jillikins

Good morning, 

I need some advice on how to set up an Invoice and not a Tax Invoice in a new company.  How do I change this?

Regards


Jillikins

----------


## Kevin Smith

Hi

Go into Setup....Customers ... Documents - Go to the invoice tab and change the description of the original name and copy name from "Tax Invoice" to "Invoice".

----------


## Jillikins

Thank you.

----------

